# Wood Turning tool Rack



## RexB (May 21, 2014)

Hi all and thank you for your assistance.

I am hoping to build a wood turning tool rack and just hope I can get ideas on this. My only requirement are that it is mobile and hold the gouges, scrappers, approximately 12 and growing; also maybe a shelf or two. I have a Delta Midi lathe, if that helps with brainstorming and with a top height of 6 ft, and can be vacuumed clean once in a while.. I am hopeless on sketch-up and youtube only has two that I've found.

Again my thanks on your thoughts, plans.


----------



## Mike Mills (May 24, 2014)

Just noticed your post since I normally go to the turning section.
Mine is not as you describe but I did consider one until I decided I had more wall space than floor space.
So, here is what I _would have_ done.
Hope this describes it. I can't do the sketch up thing.
Four 2X2 corner post about 6' long.
Solid top and bottom plate.
Solid aprons, maybe a foot at the bottom and 6" at the top to provide stability.
If 18' X18" you would have all of the interior area for shelves, spaced as you need for chucks, finishing, sanding, etc. Or even some drawers.
On the exterior you would have a door on each side made with 2X4's. This will give you, using both the interior and exterior of the door, about 12 liner feet of pegboard surface X the height of your cabinet.
The exterior will be shallow (3/4" for trim to hold the peg board) and interior will still be 2-1/2" deep which should hold any turning tool. The cabinet now about 24" square with doors included.
The following shows how I use both the interior and exterior of doors for more storage space. The shelves behind are only 5.5" deep which is all I need.
I would mount the entire thing on a large lazy susan with it on lockable casters.
Maybe it will give you some ideas anyway.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barry richardson (May 25, 2014)

Very nice Mike! Your way too organized lol. all my tools are in a 5 gal bucket an a milk crate....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TMAC (May 25, 2014)

Everybody wants to be like Mike lol. Wish I was that organized. I'm on the other end of the scale but that really is a great idea.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2014)

I just dig through shavings to find my tools on the bench top behind my lathe.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2014)

Hang them from the rafters on long bungee cords right behind your lathe. Reach up, get one, use it, ease it up and use another tool if you need to. Up and out of the way.

Ray


----------



## RexB (May 25, 2014)

There are some great ideas, thank you. its a great way to use the space!


----------



## RexB (May 30, 2014)

Here is what I found that is close to what I was thinking about doing. It is a youtube video: by markerbuoy






The only thing that I'm going to try is to do it without the 2x4 frame and just make it using 3/4 inch plywood,notching the ends (dado),wood screws, and maybe pegboard for the shelf. I'm not sure if it will be strong enough, but I will use a double layer of the 3/4 inch boards, because of the wheels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 19, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Hang them from the rafters on long bungee cords right behind your lathe. Reach up, get one, use it, ease it up and use another tool if you need to. Up and out of the way.
> 
> Ray



Ray
I would really like to see a picture of that to be sure your not pulling my leg?


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 19, 2014)

Uh, no picture. Guess I am pulling your leg. Might work though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jul 23, 2014)

(Hope this works....first post from my phone)
Rex,
This is a discarded A/V cart that I picked up on trash day. Absolutely nothing wrong with it, who knows why people throw out stuff like this. Anyway, it became my mobile sharpening and tool station. Bored holes in a 2x6 then ripped in half to accommodate the pvc pipe halves. I screwed everything together but probably could have glued the caps on. It's working as planned so far. But will have to revamp a bit if I get more tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mike Mills said:


> Just noticed your post since I normally go to the turning section.
> Mine is not as you describe but I did consider one until I decided I had more wall space than floor space.
> So, here is what I _would have_ done.
> Hope this describes it. I can't do the sketch up thing.
> ...



Not a speck of dust- It is embarrassing the paper mill could harvest my dust.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mostly have short knives, so I got a magnet bar. 
If I were to go the fancy route it would be a spice rack on Lazy Susan looking deal.


----------



## Tim Carter (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's another idea. If you don't/can't put it on the ways of your lathe, you could attach it to the end of your lathe using the holes for bolting on an extension and a piece of aluminum angle. I used a piece of cherry 16" x 6" x 1" and the holes can be drilled in any size and pattern you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a smallish tool rack/caddy that I made from some scrap pieces and leftovers. Nothing fancy, I just needed it to move inbetwixt my lathes---I like to have more than one project going at times. (Think it has to do with A.D.D. plus it lets me break from one if I have a conceptual "hang")
I made it to hold both my carbide/tipped tools and my "regular" chisels. I have posted this on another forum, so if it's a repeat---oh well.
I used wall clamps from wally world to hold the tools. Was kind of surprised at how many tools I've "collected". I'll get around to putting a finish on some day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

